# Visual Studio 2017 does not have windows forms for C# and vb



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a good install for VS 2017 but I don't have any windows forms for VB.net or 
C#. Is there a template set I have to install to get these forms in Visual Studio community?

Do I need to go back to installer and reinstall something I missed. If so what do I need to 
check? 


It took 6 or more hours to install 2017 and I still have more problems. Maybe I need to forget 
VS 2017 and go back to VS 2012. I prefer to continue with 2017 if I can get it right.

Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

All I want for is the basic Forms with buttons, Text boxes, list etc for C# and VB.net in VS 2017.
I would also like to try some Web programming using VS 2017.

The problem is that VS 2017 has way too many check boxes, templates and choices.
I don't want to guess on those choices. 

Thank you,


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey muckmail,

All of those features are avalible in VS 2017. When you open it you will be presented with the "Start Page" containing all of your recent projects and some links to online tips etc.
The bottom right section titled new project is where you can load templates for new projects.










Clicking "Create new project...' will open a dialog box for you to select the language you want to use and all associated templates. You can also access this dialog box by clicking File > New > Project

For a C# /VB windows form you can use either:
Windows Forms App (.NET Framework) - this is the traditional version you are likely familiar with
WPF App (.NET Framework) - this is the more modern version that in my opinion is a lot better










From my experience this comes as part of all versions of VS2017 and does not require any additional downloads.
For web pages and applications you will want to use a ASP.NET template.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I don not have Windows Forms under C#. 
That is the problem.

I went to VB installer and reinstalled some features.
After 8 hours of overnight install the computer hangs up during install. (two trys)
I use the "download first then install feature" but all it does is hang up during download.

So how can I get things clean up for a complete new clean install and start all over.

Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I reinstalled VS 2017 community.
When I start to create a new project using File > New > Project I don't have any C# options as shown below.
How do I get C# options?
Thank you,


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

Must have missed some options when running the initial setup.

You can get them by clicking the "Open Visual Studio Installer" text highlighted in blue in your screenshot.

It will open a window like this:









I would suggest ticking the .NET desktop development and the ASP.NET and web development workloads for what you want to do. You can then start the install in the bottom right.

If you want very specific component and don't want to fill up your PC with some things that you will never use you can select the individual components tab from the top although I wouldn't recommend doing it this way unless you know what you are doing as some components will rely on others. Its much easier to just install the whole .NET dev kit.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I have those items listed above checked. 
I also have an incomplete installation.
There is a incomplete setup gives warning but it does not tell how to correct them.

What should I do next?

See below.


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm starting to suspect maybe you don't have enough space on your C: drive to complete the installation. It says there is another 19.89GB left to install but it hasn't.

What does it show if you click on "View problems" in your second screen shot?


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is a snap shot of my C drive. There is 72.6GB left.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Here are some other snap shots. 
My VS Vew log file is attached.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I would like to have VS 2017 on this machine but if 
it does not work I need to get rid of it.

Maybe I should consider removing 2017 if it is not going to work.
Maybe install VS 2015 instead. 

Is there a procedure to completely remove VS 2017
and is there a link that has VS 2015 ISO? Hopefully a version
of VS 2015 that will properly install.

I just don't know how to solve this VS 2017 install problem.

Thank you,


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

Interesting. Unfortunately the Visual Studio development community site is having issues so the resolution links in the log file are not working at the moment.

Can you check here to make sure you meet the system requirements:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/visualstudio/productinfo/vs2017-system-requirements-vs

Some key point for requirements:
At least Windows 7 SP1
At least .NET Framework 4.5 installed prior to installation
Administrator rights to install - Meaning you may need to rightclick the installer and select "run as admininstrator". Two of the errors in the log file ("Cannot create the file 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr120.dll'. A directory with this name already exists. Cancel the installation and try installing to a different location." ) suggests that this may be the issue as it looks like the installed doesn't have sufficient permissions to overwrite the exisitng file.

If you meet all of the requirement and tried installing with admin rights then I'm not sure what else the issue could be.

If you want to uninstall VS, open the installer and select "More" next to the launch button under te installed heading and select uninstall. You might also want to try doing repair before hand just to see if it can sort itself out. Both of these options should be selected with the intaller running with full admin permissions.










Older versions of VS can be found here:
https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/vs/older-downloads/


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I am running Windows 8

I completely removed VS 2017.

How can I tell if I have NET Framework 4.5 all ready installed on this machine?

Maybe that is the problem. If I don't have it where can I download it and install it?

If I decide to go to VS 2015 should I pick X64 (64 bit install) Visual Studio Community for a typical install.
Maybe I should do a DVD install and create an ISO. 

Let know what might be best to get something working.
Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I have Net Framework SKD 4.5.
Is that the correct Net Framwork. 
I have a SKD suffix. I don't know what SKD means.
See below.


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

The SDK means that it is a bulkier version used for development of software and not just to be able to run programs built with .NET So it should be fine.

From a quick search on the web it looks like there are some compatibility issues with VS2017 and anything less than windows 10. They will work but with limited functionality - So this could also be related to what you are experiencing.

If you want to go down the VS2015 route, the 32 vs 64 bit depends on the architechture of your OS. You can find out which type you have by opening windows explorer, right clicking on "This PC" and clicking properties. Under system it will tell you what type of system you have.
Alternatively follow these steps:

Select the *Start* button, then select *Settings* > *System* > *About* .
At the right, under *Device specifications,* see *System type*.
How you install it, weither you download an MSI or an ISO and burn it to a disk or just run the installer directly is down to you.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I did a reinstall and it was complete but here is still no C# or VB in the completed installation.
C# and VB does show up in the online templates but I don't have a clue on what template to use.
Any suggestions?









As you can sell the C# and VB shows up only in online templates. Again no clue what online template to install if that would help.


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

Unfortunately none of the online templates will help you.

I've looked at your previous posts and noticed one of the work loads didn't appear to be on the installion details list. Please double check your installation details for the following workloads:









Under the .NET desktop development, make sure you have at least the following components:









Finally you if everything is installed properly, you definately shouldn't have any "Total space required" like in your previous post, is should appear 0KB across the board if there is nothing left to install:









You can find full setup instructions here:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/visualstudio/install/install-visual-studio?view=vs-2017

If you are still having issues, there is a "Get Support" section where you can join a live chat with Microsoft technicians who can help resolve install problems.


----------

